# Ada Cube Garden 45X27X30 Saltwater



## meeiu (Jan 25, 2012)

For the past few months I have been edging to being a new saltwater tank. I have been doing lots of research and trying to dig up as much information as I can before I drove in.

So on July 20, 2012, I finally took the plunge.

There is about 12 lbs of live rock and about 8 lbs of live sand.

Currently using Koralia Nano 425 powerhead for current.

I plan to mod my AquaClear 50 box with a AquaClear 20 motor into a macro algae refugium.










My vision for this tank will be to have about 2-3 fish, a cleaner shrimp, and maybe a couple Turbo Snails. But my main focus will be on corals. Currently looking at soft corals like Zoanthids and Xenias.

So that is my current setup and please offer me any constructive criticisms.

Thanks for looking!

My first water change was on August 5, 2012 with my first batch of my very own RO/DI saltwater.

Oh, my first purchase for corals were also around this time.

Some Green Star Polyp (which I have killed...), Xenia, and some Zoanthids.

(Sorry for the dark photos...)










Some of my new Zoanthids










And my Green Star Polyps (though not so green) and Blue Clove Polyps (YAY for hitch hikers)










FTS @ September 19, 2012










FTS @ October 1, 2012










My current corals current in the tank include:
Corky Finger
Purple Acro
Hollywood Stunner Chalice
Fuzz Mushroom 
Red Mushroom
Candy Cane Coral
Radioactive Dragon Eye Zoas
Orange Brown Zoas
Green Birdsnest
Toadstool Coral
Frogspawn
Red Montipora
Finger Leather Coral

And my two friends










*November 15, 2012*

Here are various shots of the tank at November 15, 2012.




























Please feel free to leave me some feedback or any comments!

ADA Nano Reef Update 2012 11 20 - YouTube

I just recorded a video of my GBTA eating a silverside. Have a look!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TemER_1RVBU...mp;feature=plcp


----------

